# Which is a better adhesive Siser or Stahls?



## livingcreatively (Oct 13, 2017)

I*have a question I have been purchasing stahls adhesive for my foil designs, but I found out that Siser makes adhesive for foils as well. Does anyone know which one is better? Does the Siser adhesive for foils work as good as Stahl's adhesive?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

livingcreatively said:


> I*have a question I have been purchasing stahls adhesive for my foil designs, but I found out that Siser makes adhesive for foils as well. Does anyone know which one is better? Does the Siser adhesive for foils work as good as Stahl's adhesive?


We have used many rolls of both. We haven't seen any noticeable difference in them. I think the siser weeds a little easier and I also like that its available in 150' rolls. So that is what we use. You can also use foil from either place, or any screen printing foils from anywhere for the most part.

We have done long term wash testing on both and they both hold up very well.

We are local to stahls and love all their HTV products, so you cant go wrong either way.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't use them but I have seen in http://www.Siser.com webiste Cad Cut materials are listed there which Stalhs brand. I believe they are the same.

Click Product to show the list.


----------



## livingcreatively (Oct 13, 2017)

Amw said:


> We have used many rolls of both. We haven't seen any noticeable difference in them. I think the siser weeds a little easier and I also like that its available in 150' rolls. So that is what we use. You can also use foil from either place, or any screen printing foils from anywhere for the most part.
> 
> We have done long term wash testing on both and they both hold up very well.
> 
> We are local to stahls and love all their HTV products, so you cant go wrong either way.


Thank you sooooo much for taking the time to answer my question. I just purchased a yard of the siser easyweed adhesive and after hearing your good experience with it, I am really looking forward to trying it out for myself. 

I hope you have a great rest of the day and weekend!


----------



## livingcreatively (Oct 13, 2017)

Lnfortun said:


> I don't use them but I have seen in http://www.Siser.com webiste Cad Cut materials are listed there which Stalhs brand. I believe they are the same.
> 
> Click Product to show the list.


Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. Yes, It is a big possibly that both products are manufactured by the same company, but some how the Siser Easyweed is still easier to weed. In all honesty I don't think they are both the same, because Siser manufactures and creates theirs in Italy and I just found out that Stahls rebrands most of theirs from multiple companies. If I want to go to the manufactures I can, but I found another company who sells the foil product in a greater quantity and at a better price. Regardless of my new found information I still love me some Stahls. The customer Service is great and they counsel, teach, and train newbies like me. So I am sure I will continue to use them and include Siser more as well. 

Thanks again for your response!

I hope you have a great day!

My newfound favorite company that supplies a lot for all forms of printing! (https://www.gogsg.com/?gclid=CjwKEA...5oLCSi_x7Kih9SsWRagDdTLXCe6Ro20ThoCYPPw_wcB):)


----------

